# 

## art_composites

Cześć. Chciałbym poruszyć temat oferty Columbus Energy, która w ramach comiesięcznego abonamentu instaluje nam Zestaw Fotowoltaiczny.
Na internetach są różne opinie, ciekaw jest czy ktoś Was może podpisał z nimi umowę ?

----------


## agamemnon91

Czy to nie przypadkiem zakup fotowoltaiki na raty?

----------


## maciejos36

W pewnym sensie tak. Klient po jakimś czasie staje się właścicielem. Niestety są pewne kruczki, o których się nie wspomina w reklamach a które mają wpływ na opłacalność całej zabawy.

----------


## art_composites

Pewnie chodzi o co roczny możliwy wzrost tego abonametu ?

----------


## maciejos36

Też. Ale ta podwyżka z tego co pamiętam ma stały, niekoniecznie inflacyjny charakter. Do tego można wykupić instalację wcześniej , ale trzeba zapłacić firmie część lub całość spodziewanych zysków do końca umowy. Trzeba wiedzieć, co się bierze na dach i na jakich warunkach. Jakby nie patrzeć udostępniamy firmie miejsce, firma oprócz dojenia nas ma  też różne korzyści typu amortyzacja sprzętu czy odliczenia VAT.

----------


## RafalRS

> Też. Ale ta podwyżka z tego co pamiętam ma stały, niekoniecznie inflacyjny charakter. Do tego można wykupić instalację wcześniej , ale trzeba zapłacić firmie część lub całość spodziewanych zysków do końca umowy. Trzeba wiedzieć, co się bierze na dach i na jakich warunkach. Jakby nie patrzeć udostępniamy firmie miejsce, firma oprócz dojenia nas ma  też różne korzyści typu amortyzacja sprzętu czy odliczenia VAT.


to jest firma wałex.Tak jak z solarami na wodę,kupujesz instalkę to kosztuje 7 tysi  a jak z 50% dotacją to bierzesz kredyt na 20 patoli i oni połowę spłacą.Był u mnie przedstawiciel  na hasło wezmę za gotówkę się wypłoszył

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> to jest firma wałex.Tak jak z solarami na wodę,kupujesz instalkę to kosztuje 7 tysi  a jak z 50% dotacją to bierzesz kredyt na 20 patoli i oni połowę spłacą.Był u mnie przedstawiciel  na hasło wezmę za gotówkę się wypłoszył


Bzdury. Za jedną instalację zapłaciłem gotówką - zero problemów.

Zauważyłem, że ta firma ma bardzo wiele nieprzyjaznych i nieprawdziwych komentarzy w internecie. Prawie mnie to zniechęciło do współpracy, ale przekonało mnie mnóstwo zdjęć z zakończonych instalacji na ich fanpage`u. Skontaktowałem się więc z ich klientami - łącznie znalazłem chyba z 8 osób przez facebooka.  :smile:  Wszyscy zadowoleni.
 Dam znać za kilka miesięcy jak oceniam skuteczność paneli i czy jestem z nich zadowolony - za kilka dni montaż.

----------


## rk80

> Bzdury. Za jedną instalację zapłaciłem gotówką - zero problemów.
> 
> Zauważyłem, że ta firma ma bardzo wiele nieprzyjaznych i nieprawdziwych komentarzy w internecie. Prawie mnie to zniechęciło do współpracy, ale przekonało mnie mnóstwo zdjęć z zakończonych instalacji na ich fanpage`u. Skontaktowałem się więc z ich klientami - łącznie znalazłem chyba z 8 osób przez facebooka.  Wszyscy zadowoleni.
>  Dam znać za kilka miesięcy jak oceniam skuteczność paneli i czy jestem z nich zadowolony - za kilka dni montaż.


Montaż za kilka dni a Pan już zapłacił gotówką z góry?? Odważny Pan jest.

----------


## kerad85

Myślę, że wykonanie musi być na dobrym poziomie, to za duża firma, żeby sobie pozwolić na fuszerki.
Natomiast ja widzę inny problem. Mam od nich wycenę. Cena chyba najwyższa ze wszystkich wycen, natomiast komponenty do najwyższej klasy nie należą. No, ale skądś te dobre wyniki firmy, którymi się chwalą co kwartał muszą wynikać ...

----------


## miroszach

Pracuję w branży budowlanej przez całe życie zawodowe, trochę się naoglądałem już tych molochów z różnej perspektywy, Najbardziej się im opłaca brać małych podwykonawców, którym mało płacą, śmietankę biorą dla siebie, a robota jest tak wykonana jak ci podwykonawcy się postarają. Na szkoleniach ostrzegany byłem też o tzw "hungry sharks", którzy po iluś tam latach po inwestycjach do sądu pozywają nie tylko podwykonawców ale i inwestorów, projektantów i kogo tylko można.

----------


## stachu72

A są tu jacyś klienci Columbsu? Gdałem z doradca z ich firmy. Polecal nowe panele. Czarne i lepsze.Na wiosce obok widzialem tylko niebieskie. ktos ma te czarne z Columbsu i moglby cos powiedzieć? Faktycznie lepiej to d\ziała? szukam [prządnego wykonawcy bo zalezy mi na oszczędnościach.

----------


## marcinbbb

Mam Monokryształy Suntech 275W 4 busbary, w porównaniu z niebieskimi (poliktyształ ) Tecsun 275W te drugie pracują o wiele dłużej jednak z bardzo niewielką mocą rzędu 30W przez około 2h dłużej. Różnica prawie żadna ale aby pokazać różnice wklejam zrzuty:
Niestety aplikaca Goodwe nie działa więc będzie z PVM:
Instalacja 3,3kW około 14:30 poddała się i zakończyła produkcę to jest monokryształ


A teraz 1,6 na polikryształach


Widać że ta pracowała jeszcze do około 16 jednak z jaką mocą... w skali roku ile to będzie 10kWh albo nawet nie. Odnośnie Columbusa nie wiem nie znam się, nie moja bajka.

----------


## Rafamat

> A są tu jacyś klienci Columbsu? Gdałem z doradca z ich firmy. Polecal nowe panele. Czarne i lepsze.Na wiosce obok widzialem tylko niebieskie. ktos ma te czarne z Columbsu i moglby cos powiedzieć? Faktycznie lepiej to d\ziała? szukam [prządnego wykonawcy bo zalezy mi na oszczędnościach.


Podbijam, bo sam szukam. Jestem na etapie przeglądania ofert - zestawie i sam podrzucę, ale jak coś już wiecie, dajcie znać  :wink:

----------


## stachu72

ok, tamte mają 290W to może produkcja byłaby wyższa, podobno z tych czarnych (mono) różnica jest głównie w te słoneczne dni, to by sie zgadzalo, więcej pewnie energii będzie z tego jak lepiej będą działać raz za czas jak przyświeci niż z tej godziny przed zachodem słońca.

----------


## HubertBo

Też szukam opini o Columbus Energy. Planuje na swoim dachu. Sasiad mi poelcał. Sam ma i oszczędza. Pokazywał rachunki za ostatni rok. A panele dzialaja już dwa. Ktoś miał jeszcze doczynienia? Warto sie umowic i poswiecić czas? Ile trwa montaż - tak jak obiecują - jeden dzien? Zalezy mi na czasie. Pracuje jako kierowca w rozjazdach i nie mam kiedy doglądać ekipy, a jak będą to faktycznie fachowcy to zona sobie poradzi.

----------


## Rafamat

> ok, tamte mają 290W to może produkcja byłaby wyższa, podobno z tych czarnych (mono) różnica jest głównie w te słoneczne dni, to by sie zgadzalo, więcej pewnie energii będzie z tego jak lepiej będą działać raz za czas jak przyświeci niż z tej godziny przed zachodem słońca.


tylko w słoneczne? 

@HubertBo - polecam przejrzeć ich facebooka - mają tam trochę opinii od klientów  :smile:

----------


## marcinbbb

Moim zdaniem Columbus to zamienił strykek... Zamienicie rachunki za prąd na ich kredyt.

----------


## stachu72

> Moim zdaniem Columbus to zamienił strykek... Zamienicie rachunki za prąd na ich kredyt.


Z jednej strony może tak, ale koszt i tak niższy i w moim przypadku realnie oszczędzam jakieś 200zl na mies. Robie wycene jeszcze u innych i zobacze czy ktos cos lepszego zaproponuje. No i najlepiej z gwaranacja.

----------


## Kaizen

> Z jednej strony może tak, ale koszt i tak niższy i w moim przypadku realnie oszczędzam jakieś 200zl na mies.


Oszczędzasz tyle? Znaczy o tyle zł miesięcznie mniej średnio w roku wypłynie Ci z rachunku bankowego do ZE i Columbusa, niż wpłynęłoby do samego ZE?

Podzielisz się cyferkami?

----------


## Rafamat

> Z jednej strony może tak, ale koszt i tak niższy i w moim przypadku realnie oszczędzam jakieś 200zl na mies. Robie wycene jeszcze u innych i zobacze czy ktos cos lepszego zaproponuje. No i najlepiej z gwaranacja.


Wow! Naprawdę? jakie masz rachunki?




> Moim zdaniem Columbus to zamienił strykek... Zamienicie rachunki za prąd na ich kredyt.


Z tego co sie zorientowałem to za niski rachunek za prąd, jest opłata. Potem panele zostaja na dachu i powinny działać dalej. Jest to jakaś opcja dla tych co nie mają gotówki od razu. I dla tych co maja wykopane w kosmos rachunki. Dylemat brzmi za co płacić? - rachunki czy abonament na panele. Ciekawe czy banki maja kredyty pod takie inwestycje. I jak to ogarnał Columbus? Ma swoją kasę?

Jestem w trakcie umawiania się z doradcą od nich - zobaczymy.

----------


## maciejsoja

> Kiedy zbierałem oferty na PV zostawiłem kontakt także stronie Columbusa. Na drugi dzień zadzwoniła miła Pani i umówiłam mnie mnie z konsultantem - na spotkanie w kolejnym tygodniu.
> Kiedy przedstawiciel zadzwonił rano, żeby potwierdzić termin, uprzedziłem go, że choć możemy się spotkać,  jestem już w 90% zdecydowany na jednego z oferentów. Niezrażony tym  Pan z Columbusa podjechał ( bodaj Seatem Ibizą) przywiózł ładne foldery, przedstawił ofertę - z 26tyś zł za instalację 4,3kWp. 
> 4-6 tysięcy więcej, niż oferty, które miałem na poczcie.
> Pokazałem mu dwie przykładowe oferty, powiedziałem, że rozumiem, że on musi zarobić na miłą pania z biura, na leasing Seata, na ładne foldery, ale mnie interesuje czas zwrotu.
> No i sumie chyba się tego spodziewał...


Jedna awaria falownika (a jeśli masz SolarEdge to kwestia czasu) i zapłacisz więcej niż ci zaproponowano  :smile:  Słabo wygląda oszczędzanie na produkcie, które na dachu będzie 25 lat.

----------


## Stanowska

O!
Widać, że konkurencja nie śpi!
Panie @maciejsoja jakiej firmy falownik kupić, żeby się nie zepsuł? Każdej innej, bo tylko SolarEdge się psuje?

----------


## mitch

> Jedna awaria falownika (a jeśli masz SolarEdge to kwestia czasu) i zapłacisz więcej niż ci zaproponowano  Słabo wygląda oszczędzanie na produkcie, które na dachu będzie 25 lat.


Znacznie słabiej wygląda, jak przedstawiciel firmy Columbus nie zna oferty swojej własnej firmy i/lub się wstydzi tego, co kiedyś montował jego pracodawca. A jak falownik SolarEdge ma gwarancję na 25 lat, to co powiedzieć o oszczędzaniu na produkcie, na który Columbus daje 15 lat gwarancji? Ile za post płacą, 2 złote, czy 15 groszy?

----------


## kysztof_2

Widocznie wystarczająco dużo by się chciało cały czas zakładać nowe konta i co rusz pisać "expertów opinie" na temat firmy i jakości wykonania i ble ble ble  :tongue:

----------


## d7d

> Jedna awaria falownika (a jeśli masz SolarEdge to kwestia czasu) i zapłacisz więcej niż ci zaproponowano  Słabo wygląda oszczędzanie na produkcie, które na dachu będzie 25 lat.


Masz jakieś doświadczenia lub wiedzę na ten temat?  :smile:

----------


## maciejsoja

> Masz jakieś doświadczenia lub wiedzę na ten temat?


Artykuł Marka Cavanagha na Mceletrical

----------


## fotohobby

> Jedna awaria falownika (a jeśli masz SolarEdge to kwestia czasu) i zapłacisz więcej niż ci zaproponowano  Słabo wygląda oszczędzanie na produkcie, które na dachu będzie 25 lat.


Każda awaria jest "kwestią czasu", nie rozumiem, dlaczego SE miałby być tu jakimś wyjątkiem.
Gwarancja 12lat na falownik, 25 na optymalizatory.
Za co miałbym więc zapłacić 6 tysięcy więcej, żeby było więcej, niż w Columbusie ?
Przecież za tą kwotę mogę sobie kupić nowy falownik i jeszcze mi zostanie  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Artykuł Marka Cavanagha na Mceletrical


Który dowodzi związku pomiędzy padającymi optymalizatorami, a regionem montażu (temperaturą).
Wolę polskie dane - a jakoś instalatorzy PV, stosujący też SE nie raportują nadmiernych awarii optymalizatorów.
PRzypominam - objętych 25letnią gwarancją.

Poza tym - to, że optymalizatory (np P404) są kilka lat na rynku, nie oznacza, że cały czas są to te same urządzenia. Nawet po dtr widać,że są modyfikowane...

----------


## d7d

> Artykuł Marka Cavanagha na Mceletrical


Czyli tylko jedno źródło wiedzy.
Daj inne przykłady  :smile: 
Można kupić 



> 9.9KW - BRISBANE SOLAR PANELS SPECIAL
> Fronius Primo 8.2 Inverter
> 30 Q Cell – G5+ Q.Peak 330W Solar Panels
> $10100 *
> * Indicative prices based on a standard solar installation


Czyli może być tanio ! :smile: 
https://www.mcelectrical.com.au/sola...51582769436043

----------


## tkaczor123

> Jedna awaria falownika (a jeśli masz SolarEdge to kwestia czasu) i zapłacisz więcej niż ci zaproponowano  Słabo wygląda oszczędzanie na produkcie, które na dachu będzie 25 lat.


Sorry Gregory technologia się zmienia pięć lat temu moc 250 teraz już 350Wp.  Zwrot teraz instalacji w niecałe 3 lata po dofinansowaniu z mój prad. Nawet jak falownik padnie po 12 latach to kupie nowy a panele Tobie sprzedam :smile: .

----------


## finlandia

Pozwolicie że sobie przycupnę w temacie i troszkę poobserwuję? Szczególnie interesujące wydają się być posty nowych użytkowników którzy pojawili się w drugiej połowie kwietnia..

----------


## suri1986

Hej, jestem w momencie zbierania ofert od różnych instalatorów. W ostatnich tygodniach dostałęm mnóstwo ofert od różnych firm, min. od firmy T. na 5,6 kwp za 30 k zł, oraz od Pana który na zapotrzebowanie do 500 kw/ miesiąc chciał mi wcisnąć 10 kwp. Z wszystkich wybrałem 3:

1. Firma S. z 12 letnią gwarancją oferująca 7,5 kWp za 33 k zł na podzespołach paneli Mono-Crystalline Moduł Long 395 Wp i na mikrofalownikach(co ciekawe) stilo 1060 wp.
2. Ceniona tudzież firma CE z 15 letnią gwarancją na wszystko 7,1 z ceną... jeszcze nie dostałem konkretnej oferty na podzespołach panele BenchmarkII SPP oraz falowniku Solis mini 
oraz
3 Firma lokalna z 2 letnią gwarancją 7,68 za 34 k zł z podzespołami Trina 320 W honey black i inwerterem Huawei Sun 2000.
I teraz jest mały dylemat odpowiedzialności - bo decyzja na jakieś 25 lat... Niestety wszyscy nie jesteśmy specjalistami od foto... a naciągaczy jest dużo. Chciałbym podjąć decyzje, która uchroni mnie przed bublem. Skłaniam się trochę w kierunku ofert z długą gwarancją, bo jak ktos daje gwarancje na dwa lata - to czy sam nie jest świadomy o słabościach swojej instalacji. Proszę doradźcie!

----------


## tobiasz86

Jakoś żadna z powyższych ofert do mnie nie trafia, osobiście szukałbym dalej.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Jakoś żadna z powyższych ofert do mnie nie trafia, osobiście szukałbym dalej.


Ceny z tyłka!

----------


## MUZZY333

otrzymałem wczoraj ofertę - 6,3 kwp - 40,300 …..oczywiście cena tak "atrakcyjna" tylko w opcji podpisania umowy natychmiast i bez możliwości wypowiedzenia. reszta jest milczeniem. 
Jako zieloniutki w temacie, uprzejmie poproszę o ocenę oferty firmy z mojego miasta:
Moc instalacji: 8.25 kWp
cena:30 244,65 zł
Projekt instalacji Opis/wizualizacja 3D/parametry urządzeń kpl. 1
2. Panele fotowoltaiczne Panel monokrystaliczny RISEN RSM120-6-330M (Half Cut) szt. 25
3. Falownik SOFAR 8,8KTL-X szt. 1
4. System montażowy Blacha trapezowa/warstwowa kpl. 7
5. Okablowanie Kable solarne podwójnie izolowane 4mm2 kpl. 1
6. Zabezpieczenia Komplet zabezpieczeń ( wykaz poniżej ) / Uziemienie instalacji (do 3
szpilek lub osiągnięcia wartości poniżej 10 ohm)
kpl. 1
7. Montaż Montaż konstrukcji, okablowania, falownika kpl. 7
8. Zgłoszenie do sieci Przyłączenie do sieci i zgłoszenie do operatora kpl. 1

Panele Risen Energy w naszej ofercie: monokrystaliczny RISEN RSM120-6-330M (Half Cut):
-12 lat gwarancji produktowej
-25 letnia gwarancja liniowa
-wysoka wydajność modułu na poziomie 19,6%
-dodatnia tolerancja mocy 3%
-antyrefleksyjna i zapobiegająca zabrudzeniom powierzchnia minimalizuje utratę energii
spowodowanej osadem kurzu i brudu
-wysoka odporność na mgłę solną, amoniak i piasek sprawia, że moduł może bez problemu
pracować w środowisku nadmorskim, rolniczym i pustynnym
-odporność na obciążenie mechaniczne 2400Pa i śniegowe 5400Pa

Inwertery SofarSolar w naszej ofercie: SofarSolar - inwerter trójfazowy Wysoka sprawność
Precyzyjny algorytm śledzenia MPP-Tracker Bezproblemowe podłączenie Szeroki zakres
napięć zasilania 10 lat gwarancji w standardzie Łatwa obsługa podczas instalacji i konserwacji

Pakiet zabezpieczeń w przypadku gdy klient nie posiada instalacji odgromowej - zawiera
zabezpieczenia instalacji:
1. Ogranicznik przepięć 900Vdc, B+C, Typ 1+2, V25-B+C 3-PH900 - OBO Bettermann
2. Bezpiecznik topikowy DC - LOVATO Electric
3. Wyłącznik nadprądowy klasy B (dobierany do inwertera) - Schneider Electric
4. Ogranicznik przepięć 4p, Typ 2+3 (kl. C+D) - OBO Bettermann
5. Wyłącznik różnocowo prądowy AC

Konstrukcje montażowe najlepszych producentów Gwarancja dopasowania do indywidualnych potrzeb Materiały najwyższej jakości Stal
nierdzewna i aluminium Gwarancja szczelności

----------


## kryzys

U mnie też wczoraj był gostek z kolumbus energy i mi proponował a ja mu mówię że nie mam pompy ciepła i stosunkowo mało płacę za prąd a on mi mówi że za instalację wcale nie muszę płacić za prąd który teraz zużywam też nie będę musiał płacić a w dodatku od podatku mogę sobie odliczyć 17 % no żyć nie umierać  :big lol:  nic z tego bełkotu nie zrozumiałem  :Confused:

----------


## d7d

Za nic nie musisz płacić, odliczysz 17% od podatku (jeżeli płacisz) i tego nie rozumiesz?  :big grin:

----------


## kryzys

Za proste więc oś nie teges , a być może i tak jest ale nie miałem głowy do słuchania zajęty byłem innymi sprawami ,przyjdzie jeszcze raz to wysłucham ze szczegółami.

----------


## mitch

> Za proste więc oś nie teges , a być może i tak jest ale nie miałem głowy do słuchania zajęty byłem innymi sprawami ,przyjdzie jeszcze raz to wysłucham ze szczegółami.


Sprawa jest bardzo prosta, choć być może źle przekazana.
Zamiast płacić za prąd do zakładu energetycznego, płacisz do Columbusa za instalację przez 15 lat. W uproszczeniu: bierzesz kredyt na 15 lat i go spłacasz. Do tego dostajesz gwarancję na instalację na 15 lat.
 Za te warunki musisz dopłacić do instalacji jakieś 30-37% więcej, niż normalnie, czyli zamiast 4000-4500 zł za 1 kWp płacisz 6400 zł.

 Czy to uczciwa cena? Cholera wie, i tak i nie, wszystko zależy co jest dla kogo priorytetem. Na przykład czytałem, że dla niektórych gwarancja na konstrukcję na 15 lat jest "must have". Nie mnie oceniać, każdy ma swoje kryteria.

 Czy to dobra oferta - moim zdaniem zdecydowanie nie. Nie tylko ze względu na czas zwrotu dążący do nieskończoności  :wink:  Problem jest także w gwarancji. Jak komuś tak bardzo zależy na gwarancji, to powinien się zastanowić, co w długim okresie czasu ma największe szanse na uszkodzenie i może generować potencjalnie największe koszty. Panele, konstrukcja czy też falownik? 

Konstrukcja? Wolne żarty. 

Więc może panele? Cóż, problem w tym, że nawet jeśli jakiś panel czy dwa ulegną uszkodzeniu, zaczną generować mniej energii, to w 90% przypadków (jeśli nie w 99%) i tak inwestor nigdy się o tym nie dowie - a przynajmniej jeśli nie ma SolarEdge, którego Columbus nie montuje. Poza tym, panel ma najmniejsze szanse na to, że ulegnie takiemu uszkodzeniu, że podlegałby wymianie na gwarancji, znacznie większa szansa jest na to, że skorzystamy z ubezpieczenia - fizyczne uszkodzenie, kamień, etc - a takie przypadki były opisywane wielokrotnie, także na tym forum, w odróżnieniu od skorzystania z gwarancji na panel.

Zależy Ci więc na gwarancji na falownik? No to fajnie, bo masz tylko 15 lat gwarancji, podczas gdy możesz sobie wykupić gwarancję na niektóre falowniki np. na 20 czy 25 lat. I jeszcze zostanie Ci duuużo kasy w kieszeni. Albo możesz nie wykupować gwarancji i poczekać, aż się zepsuje po tych 10, 12 czy 15 latach i kupić nowy i też zostanie Ci kasa w kieszeni.

No i jeszcze kwestia tego, że żadna firma wieczną nie jest. Jakie masz gwarancje, że Columbus będzie istniał za rok, 5 czy 10 lat? Bo tutaj cholernie dużo płącisz właściwie za zaufanie, że firma będzie istnieć następne 15 lat i będzie w stanie zrealizować swoje zobowiązania.

 Kiepski deal jak dla mnie, ponieważ IMHO mimo że płacisz cenę jak za premium, to nie otrzymujesz jakości premium.

----------


## kryzys

Jednym słowem olać ich ciepłym moczem ,  :yes:

----------


## MUZZY333

Koledzy,
otrzymałem, wydaje się, interesującą poprzez innowacyjność propozycję:
Moduły fotowoltaiczne PV Graf 300 W+ 21 szt.
2 Falownik FRONIUS SYMO 1 szt.
3 Konstrukcja na dachu 1 SZT..
4 Okablowania i złącza 1 kpl.
5 Projekt instalacji fotowoltaicznej 1 szt.
7 Konfiguracja WiFi z falownikiem 1 kpl.

CENA BRUTTO: 31 876.31 zł
możecie ocenić?jutro mam spotkanie z handlowcem

----------


## tobiasz86

> Koledzy,
> otrzymałem, wydaje się, interesującą poprzez innowacyjność propozycję:
> Moduły fotowoltaiczne PV Graf 300 W+ 21 szt.
> 2 Falownik FRONIUS SYMO 1 szt.
> 3 Konstrukcja na dachu 1 SZT..
> 4 Okablowania i złącza 1 kpl.
> 5 Projekt instalacji fotowoltaicznej 1 szt.
> 7 Konfiguracja WiFi z falownikiem 1 kpl.
> 
> ...


A w którym miejscu ta oferta jest ciekawa? Ponad 5k/kWp, wynegocjuj 25k za powyższe to będzie w miarę ok. Przy PV chodzi o to by wybrać najlepszy stosunek ceny do jakości i raczej nie ma tu sensu przepłacać, za jak mówisz innowacyjność.

----------


## d7d

> Koledzy,
> otrzymałem, wydaje się, interesującą poprzez innowacyjność propozycję:
> ...
> CENA BRUTTO: 31 876.31 zł
> możecie ocenić?jutro mam spotkanie z handlowcem


Na czym ma polegać innowacyjność? 
Na cenie, na szybkiej decyzji?
A może na panelach GRAF? 
Cena 5.060 PLN/1kWp nie jest szczególnie ciekawa.
Śmieszna jest wycena instalacji z dokładnością do jednego grosza.

----------


## MUZZY333

no cóż,powiedzieć,że się na tym nie znam,to nic nie powiedzieć....Stąd fajnie,ze jest to forum,może uratować przed zrobieniem głupstwa.Zatem daję kontrofertę z obietnicą,że to już ostatania :Smile: :

Moc instalacji: 8.25 kWp 
Lp.
Nazwa
Materiał
jm
Ilość
1.
Projekt instalacji
Opis/wizualizacja 3D/parametry urządzeń
kpl.
1
2.
Panele fotowoltaiczne
Panel monokrystaliczny RISEN RSM120-6-330M (Half Cut) 
szt.
25
3.
Falownik 
SOFAR 8,8KTL-X 
szt.
1
4.
System montażowy 
Blacha trapezowa/warstwowa 
kpl.
7
5.
Okablowanie 
Kable solarne podwójnie izolowane 4mm2 
kpl.
1
6.
Zabezpieczenia 
Komplet zabezpieczeń ( wykaz poniżej ) / Uziemienie instalacji (do 3 
szpilek lub osiągnięcia wartości poniżej 10 ohm) 
kpl.
1
7.
Montaż 
Montaż konstrukcji, okablowania, falownika 
kpl.
7
8.
Zgłoszenie do sieci
Przyłączenie do sieci i zgłoszenie do operatora 
kpl.
1
Cena netto
30 004,31 zł 
VAT 8%
2 400,34 zł 
Cena Brutto
32 404,65 zł
Cena brutto po rabacie
30 244,65 zł

----------


## tobiasz86

2k mniej, ale ja tam żadnego rabatu nie widzę, użyli tańszego falownika stąd niższa cena. Popytaj znajomych, sąsiadów którzy mają instalacje-może dostaniesz namiar na firmę z uczciwymi cenami.

----------


## annyonne

Witam Was. 
W temacie Columbusa, chociaż niekoniecznie o nich aczkolwiek kontakt z przedstawicielem też miałam, przy okazji powiedział, że za każde polecenie nowego klienta jest 500zł  :wink:  Po kilku spotkaniach zarówno z dużymi firmami jak i z mniejszymi zostały mi 2 oferty (przynajmniej na ten moment). Dodam, że w grę wchodzi jedynie opcja podpięcia każdego z paneli osobno, z możliwością rozbudowy instalacji w przyszłości oraz jeszcze bardziej przyszłościowo montażu baterii magazynujących energię - 5 lat? 10 lat? może ceny spadną do przystępnych dla zwykłego człowieka  :wink:  Roczne zużycie 3398 kWh ale zakładamy naddatek na klimatyzację za rok lub dwa.

Czy te oferty są warte rozważenia?

Pierwsza ku której bardziej się skłaniam:
5,52 kWp
Longi Mono Full Black LR4-60 HPB-345M x 16szt (gwarancja 10/25 lat)
mikroinwertery: Enphase IQ7+ x 16szt (gwarancja 25 lat)
uziemienie szpilki 2,4m do uzyskania rezystencji nie mniej niż 10ohm
oryginalne złącza MC4
wszystkie elementy odporne na UV
koszt: 30.780,00

Druga:
5,25 kWp
LG LG350N1K-V5 x 15szt (gwarancja 25 lat)
inwerter SolarEdge SE5K WiFi (gwarancja 12 lat)
optymizery: SolarEdge P404-4R M4M RM x 15 szt (gwarancja 25 lat)
uziemienie
koszt: 32.750,00

W obu przypadkach firmy mają własnych montażystów, rękojmia na instalację 5 lat.

Przeglądam internet, czytam, czytam i czytam ale im więcej faktów i wzajemnych zależności tym mniej to wszystko ogarniam... Z góry dziękuję za pomoc  :smile:

----------


## marcinbbb

30780 / 5,25 = 5862 PLN/kWp
32750 / 5,25 = 6238 PLN/kWp
Obie oferty są wyssane z tyłka i przesadzone o około 1800PLN za każdy kW.
Opcja nr. 1 poroniona ze względu na mikroinwertery 
Opcja nr. 2 na SE pojechana cena 
za 36000 PLN tydzień temu montowali u mojego kuzyna 9,9kW na Longi i Growatt.

----------


## annyonne

> 30780 / 5,25 = 5862 PLN/kWp
> 32750 / 5,25 = 6238 PLN/kWp
> Obie oferty są wyssane z tyłka i przesadzone o około 1800PLN za każdy kW.
> Opcja nr. 1 poroniona ze względu na mikroinwertery 
> Opcja nr. 2 na SE pojechana cena 
> za 36000 PLN tydzień temu montowali u mojego kuzyna 9,9kW na Longi i Growatt.


Pierwsza opcja ciut taniej 32750 / 5,52 = 5576

A dlaczego 1 to poroniony pomysł? Rozwiniesz?

Przerobiliśmy ok 10 wykonawców z okolicy i to są jedni z tańszych... Przynajmniej z tych istniejących na rynku ponad 1,5 roku.

----------


## marcinbbb

Jeśli to są jedni z tańszych to ja nie chcę znać tych drogich ofert.
Bez znaczenia 5576 PLN/kWp to poroniona cena, szukać, szukać i jeszcze raz szukać.

Odnośnie pierwszej opcji mikroinwertery a po co masz jakiś dach składający się ze schodów, wszędzie jakieś zacienienia, panele będą montowane wsch - zach po co pchać się w mikroinwertery? W okolicy Katowic znam przynajmniej 4 firmy które robią przynajmniej 1200 PLN taniej na każdym kWp a są i tańsze.
Poza tym jak Ty za 5 czy 10 lat planujesz rozbudowę i baterie to naprawdę musiałeś w totka wygrać aby jeszcze o bateriach rozmyślać

----------


## annyonne

> W okolicy Katowic znam przynajmniej 4 firmy które robią przynajmniej 1200 PLN taniej na każdym kWp a są i tańsze.


Jeśli są to firmy sprawdzone to poproszę o namiary, z chęcią zapoznam się z ich ofertą.

----------


## d7d

> 30780 / 5,25 = 5862 PLN/kWp
> 32750 / 5,25 = 6238 PLN/kWp
> Obie oferty są wyssane z tyłka i przesadzone o około 1800PLN za każdy kW.
> Opcja nr. 1 poroniona ze względu na mikroinwertery 
> Opcja nr. 2 na SE pojechana cena 
> za 36000 PLN tydzień temu montowali u mojego kuzyna 9,9kW na Longi i Growatt.


ad.1 - dlaczego poroniona opcja?
ad.2 - jak na System SE to w miarę normalna cena, tylko czy taka wersja jest potrzebne?
Może są zacienienie i zwykła instalacja PV nie jest odpowiednia.
Cena 36.000 za 9,9 kWp na LONGi i Growatt jest niska. Zależy też jakie LONGi i na czym montowane.
Taki zestaw kosztuje ok 25.000 PLN netto. Za montaż wzięli ok. 9 000 PLN.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Jeśli są to firmy sprawdzone to poproszę o namiary, z chęcią zapoznam się z ich ofertą.


Poszukaj bo na razie znalazłeś 2 oferty każda z czapki do tego za chore pieniądze - moim zdaniem.

@d7d
czy chłop powiedział w ogóle po co mu mikroinwertery lub SE? Ma jakiś chory dach czy mieszka w buszu? Oczywiście że jeśli kupisz sam z VAT 23% będzie taniej niż z montażem z VAT8%.Ale od razu musisz być elektrykiem z uprawnieniami, dekarzem i monterem w 2 osobach. I najlepiej mieć działalność gospodarczą aby wystawić sobie papier na 5000+.

----------


## annyonne

> Poszukaj bo na razie znalazłeś 2 oferty każda z czapki do tego za chore pieniądze - moim zdaniem.
> 
> @d7d
> czy chłop powiedział w ogóle po co mu mikroinwertery lub SE? Ma jakiś chory dach czy mieszka w buszu? Oczywiście że jeśli kupisz sam z VAT 23% będzie taniej niż z montażem z VAT8%.Ale od razu musisz być elektrykiem z uprawnieniami, dekarzem i monterem w 2 osobach. I najlepiej mieć działalność gospodarczą aby wystawić sobie papier na 5000+.


Panowie, sam fakt mikroinwerterów lub SE nie podlega dyskusji. Przedstawiłam dwie oferty na konkretnych komponentach z pytaniem czy cena przedstawiona przez wykonawców za te materiały i robociznę jest ok czy wywindowana w kosmos.

----------


## Stanowska

> Pierwsza opcja ciut taniej 32750 / 5,52 = 5576
> 
> *A dlaczego 1 to poroniony pomysł? Rozwiniesz?*
> 
> Przerobiliśmy ok 10 wykonawców z okolicy i to są jedni z tańszych... Przynajmniej z tych istniejących na rynku ponad 1,5 roku.


Poronione to są niektóre odpowiedzi. BO TAK! Bo oni zapłacili taniej i jeżeli przepłacisz, to jesteś frajerem.




> Jeśli są to firmy sprawdzone to poproszę o namiary, z chęcią zapoznam się z ich ofertą.


Nie dadzą ci namiarów, bo wstępna oferta jest najniższa, na najtańszych podzespołach. A potem, kiedy już przyjdzie co do czego, to powiedzą ci, że dach masz trudny do instalacji i wyjdzie mniej więcej tyle samo.




> Panowie, sam fakt mikroinwerterów lub SE nie podlega dyskusji. Przedstawiłam dwie oferty na konkretnych komponentach z pytaniem czy cena przedstawiona przez wykonawców za te materiały i robociznę jest ok czy wywindowana w kosmos.


Skoro wysłałeś zapytanie do wielu różnych firm w twoim regionie i te firmy ZA DOKŁADNIE TWOJĄ INSTALACJĘ, UWARUNKOWANĄ TAKIMI A NIE INNYMI ROZWIĄZANIAMI nie różnią się zbytnio w cenach, to chyba taka jest mniej więcej rynkowa wartość.
Tutaj to wiesz... ludzie budują domy za 250 tys. zł. i mają jakąś manię taniości! Jak sąsiad kupi VW Passata za 28 tys, złotych, to oni ci powiedzą, że takiego samego  mogą kupić za 19 tys. złotych! To samo z panelami - założyli za 4 tys/kW piksel i każda twoja złotówka wydana ponad to, jest powodem do określenia ciebie jako, eufemistycznie pisząc, naiwniaka!
Także wynegocjuj jak najniższą cenę, zakładaj panele i ciesz się darmowym prądem  :wiggle: 
Tylko wiedz, że wg niektórych, ten prąd nie jest darmowy, bo to, tamto, sramto i owamto i w ogóle zaraz słońce się wypali i twoje 30 tys. zł. szlag trafi!  :wink: 
Ja tam codziennie się cieszę, jak patrzę w aplikację, ile to prądu mi produkuje - to uzależnia. Sam zobaczysz  :bye:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Panowie, sam fakt mikroinwerterów lub SE nie podlega dyskusji. Przedstawiłam dwie oferty na konkretnych komponentach z pytaniem czy cena przedstawiona przez wykonawców za te materiały i robociznę jest ok czy wywindowana w kosmos.


Brać w ciemno - oferta jedna z lepszych jakie widziałem, mogę podesłać też kumpla ofertę ale max 20 PLN taniej na kW, montaż możliwy nawet w dniu jutrzejszym z samego rańca punkt 7:00 zaczynamy. Panele jakie chcesz, inwerter też sobie wybierzesz jaki chcesz. Daj wcześniej znać czy brać SE czy zamawiać mikroinwertery daj znać przed północą to skocze po nie nawet do Szczecina, Rzeszowa gdzie będą dostępne.
Nawet jak jednego dnia nie skończymy załatwimy se nocleg i kolejnego ogarniemy. Będziesz chciał byśmy nocą zapierdzielamy nie ma problemu. Przy takich cenach Ty stawiasz warunki a my transport organizujemy sobie sami  :smile:

----------


## Xesxpox

> Moc instalacji: 8.25 kWp 
> 
> Panel monokrystaliczny RISEN RSM120-6-330M (Half Cut) 
> szt.
> 25
> Falownik 
> SOFAR 8,8KTL-X 
> szt.
> 1
> ...


Wg mnie 3900Pln za 1000W to bardzo dobra cena jeżeli robi to firma na fakturę. Dużo szukałem o sofarach info jak kładłem pv u siebie i raczej nikt na nie się nie skarży. To tańsze inwertery takie jak i growat i afore. Co do paneli to się nie wypowiem, ale jak wszystkie inne są z chin i pewnie będą działać.
Powiedz jakie województwo jesteś?

----------


## Lex17

Moje doświadczenia w poszukiwaniu są takie, że cenowo różne firmy wychodzą podobnie, więc też trochę nie rozumiem niektórych wypowiedzi... Czy Columbus Energy to dobry wybór? Nie wiem, ale na pewno lepszy niż pan Zdzich co se firmę fotowoltaiczną założył pół roku temu w starej stodole  :wink:  i na pewno większe prawdopodobieństwo, że dłużej przetrwają. Serwis w okresie gwarancji jest darmowy, a ubezpieczenia paneli nie trzeba od nich brać (to odnośnie wpisu o jakichś ukrytych kosztach). Falownik na gwarancji kilkanaście lat, potem się popsuje ale całościowa gwarancja od nich jest dłuższa, więc raczej na pewno raz wymienią w okresie tej gwarancji (a kto wie co za 10 lat będzie - może falowniki bardziej trwałe). Poza tym konsultant z którym ja rozmawiałem był akurat kompetentny i potrafił udzielić odpowiedzi na każde moje pytanie bez zająknięcia.
Ktoś też napisał, że zamieniasz rachunek na prąd na kredyt - i co z tego? to jakiś problem? mnie interesuje żebym więcej nie zapłacił niż ten rachunek za prąd miesięcznie mnie wynosi, a akurat tak mi wyjdzie, więc koszt (biorąc pod uwagę dofinansowanie) - praktycznie żaden. Chyba się zdecyduję.

----------


## tobiasz86

Jeśli ktoś lubi być dyma** to czemu nie, też polecam. Ps. Falowniki trwalsze już były, tak z resztą jak wszystko inne, teraz produkuje się rzeczy mniej trwałe. Panele na kredyt wg mnie to nie jest zły interes, pod warunkiem że nie jest to tzw chwilówka. Niestety kupno instalacji za 5 czy 6k/kWp to trochę jak kredyt u lichwiarza.

----------


## kryzys

Dymany ? niech mi ktoś dokładnie wyjaśni ile trzeba lub nie trzeba wyłożyć swojej kasy w przypadku kolumbusa bo o tym ten wątek ?  mnie gościu wmawiał że nic nie zapłacę za instalację ale też za prąd który teraz zużywam a są to kwoty miesięczne ok 150 zł , skoro oni mieliby to montować na ich koszt i zabrać sobie tą dotacjęa ja nie płacę za prąd przez ileś tam lat aż im się to spłaci to dlaczego to jest nieopłacalne ? chyba że źle zrozumiałem tego gogusia bo zagoniony byłem i mogłem poknocić .

----------


## fotohobby

Po prostu instalacja z Columbusa jest o 15-20% droższa, niż od konkurencyjnych firm.
Każdą instalację możesz skredytować tak, aby płacić ratę równą miesięcznym rachunkom za prąd,  tyle, że w przypadku Columbusa będziesz ten kredyt spłacał dłużej.

----------


## tobiasz86

> Po prostu instalacja z Columbusa jest o 15-20% droższa, niż od konkurencyjnych firm.
> Każdą instalację możesz skredytować tak, aby płacić ratę równą miesięcznym rachunkom za prąd,  tyle, że w przypadku Columbusa będziesz ten kredyt spłacał dłużej.


Wybacz, ale 6200zł/kWp to oferta droższa o co najmniej 50% od tego co można już znaleźć.

----------


## mitch

> Dymany ? niech mi ktoś dokładnie wyjaśni ile trzeba lub nie trzeba wyłożyć swojej kasy w przypadku kolumbusa bo o tym ten wątek ?  mnie gościu wmawiał że nic nie zapłacę za instalację ale też za prąd który teraz zużywam a są to kwoty miesięczne ok 150 zł , skoro oni mieliby to montować na ich koszt i zabrać sobie tą dotacjęa ja nie płacę za prąd przez ileś tam lat aż im się to spłaci to dlaczego to jest nieopłacalne ? chyba że źle zrozumiałem tego gogusia bo zagoniony byłem i mogłem poknocić .


Czy ja dobrze zrozumiałem? Uwierzyłeś, że nie zapłacisz ani za prąd, ani za panele, a oni je zamontują na własny koszt, tylko wezmą Twoją dotację? To daj później znać, jak to naprawdę będzie, bo takich bajek to ja jeszcze nie słyszałem  :smile:

----------


## kryzys

Nic od nich nie brałem bo i po co ? a zajęty byłem i nie za bardzo gościa dobrze słuchałem dlatego pytam o co w tym chodzi .

----------


## kryzys

> Po prostu instalacja z Columbusa jest o 15-20% droższa, niż od konkurencyjnych firm.
> Każdą instalację możesz skredytować tak, aby płacić ratę równą miesięcznym rachunkom za prąd,  tyle, że w przypadku Columbusa będziesz ten kredyt spłacał dłużej.


No chyba masz rację bo coś takiego gostek mówił ale że trochę mi wtedy przeszkadzał bo było betonowanie więc niezbyt wiele zakodowałem , dzięks

----------


## HailToCaranthir

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.
Wczoraj był u moich rodziców, przedstawiciel tej "cudownej" firmy Columbus Energy i popełnił sporo błędów podczas rozmowy, odkrywając, że ta firma szuka naiwnych ludzi, którzy zapłacą... Nie, inaczej, PRZEPŁACĄ za instalacje fotowoltaiczną i to dość konkretnie. Nie będę się tu rozpisywał ze szczegółami, dlatego przytoczę to co najważniejsze. Pan za wszelką cenę chciał aby podpisanie umowy nastąpiło natychmiast, bez możliwości zapoznania się z umową! Chwalił się wcześniej, że są najstarszą firmą na rynku fotowoltaiki (8 lat działalności) a nie dają NAWET dnia na zapoznanie się z umową. Ponaglał nas, że jeżeli umowa nie zostanie podpisana dzisiaj to możemy się pożegnać z dofinansowaniem 5 tys PLN. Na kolejne argumenty, że przysługuje nam prawo aby z umową się zapoznać, zaproponował audyt w cenie jeżeli umowę podpiszemy od razu! Tu już oprócz czerwonego światełka zaczęła wyć syrena alarmowa...Mimo wszystko poprosiłem go aby egzemplarz umowy u nas zostawić i że my jutro oddzwonimy z decyzją. Nie zgodził się, bo stwierdził, że polityka firmy nie pozwala na to, aby zostawić niewypełniony druk umowy u klienta! To zrobiłem zdjęcia umowy... Tutaj widać było, że chłopowi się zrobiło gorąco bo zaraz po tym jak zrobiłem te zdjęcia i miałem się zapoznawać z treścią umowy, facet powiedział, że zaraz ma inne spotkanie i... Uciekł. No i w umowie wychodzą ładne krzaczki np. Brak możliwości odstąpienia od umowy, czy informacja o tym, że raty mogą wzrosnąć o max 9% a podczas rozmowy zarzekał się, że rata będzie stała przez 10 lat. 
UDOSTĘPNIAM zdjęcia umowy aby przestrzec innych aby nie dali się nabrać!!!
Linki:
https://ibb.co/MfN49P5
https://ibb.co/9NV0WhP
https://ibb.co/5xHdqmW
https://ibb.co/nM2XJTd
Już pomijam fakt, że cena takiej instalacji (Panele monokrystaliczne , czarne, na gruncie) wyniosła by około ~6400 PLN za KWp!

----------


## d7d

Brawo za czujność.
Przedstawiciel CE chyba pójdzie na bruk.

----------


## Maciej Loret

> Brawo za czujność.
> Przedstawiciel CE chyba pójdzie na bruk.


Wątpię. Nie każdy potrafi rozróżnić i ocenić różne oferty. Ba! Nie każdy szuka innych ofert po otrzymaniu jednej od człowieka pod krawatem...

----------


## d7d

"Pójdzie na bruk" dlatego że pozwolił zrobić fotokopię  :smile:

----------


## Maciej Loret

> "Pójdzie na bruk" dlatego że pozwolił zrobić fotokopię


OK, mylnie zrozumiałem.

----------


## d7d

A notowania CE na New Connect lecą w górę.  :smile:

----------


## Marco36

Tak sobie myślę, że ci co krzyczą o 4'000zł/1kWp - to u siebie je montowali ze 2 lata temu. Gdy nie było programu Mój prąd i ceny usług, były niższe.

Ja od października 2019r. do kwietnia 2020r. miałem oferty od około 6-7 firm i żadna nie była poniżej 5'000zł/1kWp.
Ceny przybliżone na ile pamiętam, bo instalację założyłem w kwietniu 23'000zł za 4,56kW z mocniejszym falownikiem Zevrsolar 6kW pod późniejszą rozbudowę, planuję zmienić kocioł na pompę ciepła.

Przy tych ofertach był normalny (dobrany) falownik nie mocniejszy.
1) wycena firmy Chorzowa przez Tauron 23'000zł za 3,8kW (6'000zł/kW)
2) Columbus z Krakowa pierwsza wycena internetowa z jesieni 26'000zł za ok.4kW (6'250zł/kWp)
3) firma z za Opola 19'926zł za 3,92kW (5'080zł/1kWp)
4) dwie firmy lokalne też wychodziło 5'100 do 5'300zł/1kWp
5) najtańsza oferta Głubczyce (woj. Opolskie) 19'910zł za 4,2kW (Zeversolar 4kW) (4'740zł/1kWp)
6) luty 2020r. naganiacze z Bielska-Białej coś koło 5'800zł/1kWp i hasła trzeba się śpieszyć, promocja ograniczona
7) luty/marzec 2020r. akwizytor Columbusa - najdroższa oferta bo najnowsze mono full black 340W z falownikiem 5kW za 26'000zł za ok. 4kW (6'500zł/1kWp), a jak wpłacić 10'000 i resztę na ich raty to już wychodziło po zsumowaniu wszystkich kosztów 32'000zł

Wróciłem do firmy z Głóbczyc, tyle że już w po lutym cena poszła do góry i na innych panelach wcześniej miał być Sharp 275W. Końcowo poszły 16szt. EXE Solar 285W i mocniejszy falownik Zeversolar 6kW za 23'100zł (finalnie 5'066zł/1kWp). Kabel w peszlu, nie korytkach na co liczyłem, ale peszel wzmacniany odporny na UV. Sam montaż dobrej jakości nie mam się czego czepiać. Kable pospinane, rusztowanie uziemione. Nie wiem tylko czy przepięciówka jest lepszej czy tylko podstawowej klasy. Całość wygląda schludnie.

Program Mój prąd podbił popyt i ceny. A COVID-19 jakiś tam koszt rękawiczek, masek i płynów.
Podczas montażu okazało się, że firma okazyjnie montuje jako podwykonawca dla Columbusa. Gdy brak im swoich zleceń. Prąd się produkuje, za czerwiec wg licznika Tauronu 249kWh oddane i 150kWh pobrane. Rezerwa na zimę się zbiera.  A i gdy dojdzie pompa ciepła, to już jakiś zapas mocy będzie.

----------


## mitch

> Tak sobie myślę, że ci co krzyczą o 4'000zł/1kWp - to u siebie je montowali ze 2 lata temu. Gdy nie było programu Mój prąd i ceny usług, były niższe.


Etam. Pisałem już wcześniej, że wielkość instalacji gra dużą rolę. Dla instalacji koło 4 kWp koszt 1kWp na Froniusie koło 4700, na Sofarze już 4400. Dla instalacji 5,8kWp Fronius 4200, Sofar 4000 zł. Ceny z dzisiaj. Dużo zależy też od regionu. W moim mieście przy instalacji 6kWp ceny mają od 5500 do 6500. Wcześniej były identyczne ceny, po prostu dostosowali swoje ceny do Columbusa, w końcu to lider (hehe). W dodatku biorą się za to ludzie bez doświadczenia, tylko po szkoleniach (ja bez szkoleń wiem więcej od nich), nauczeni tylko wciskania swojego sprzętu. Dramat. 




> Program Mój prąd podbił popyt i ceny. A COVID-19 jakiś tam koszt rękawiczek, masek i płynów.
> *Podczas montażu okazało się, że firma okazyjnie montuje jako podwykonawca dla Columbusa. Gdy brak im swoich zleceń.*


I to wystarczy za komentarz. Trzeba było lepiej szukać.

----------


## marcinbbb

> w kwietniu 23'000zł za 4,56kW z mocniejszym falownikiem Zevrsolar 6kW pod późniejszą rozbudowę,


Powiedz nam jak za kilka lat znajdziesz takie same panele pod rozbudowę? I czemu ten Chińczyk ma tylko 5 lat gwarancji a nie jak wszystkie kitajce 10lat?

Montowałem 6 lat temu jak to była nowość i zapłaciłem 14k PLN za 3,3kW

----------


## Marco36

> Powiedz nam jak za kilka lat znajdziesz takie same panele pod rozbudowę? I czemu ten Chińczyk ma tylko 5 lat gwarancji a nie jak wszystkie kitajce 10lat?
> 
> Montowałem 6 lat temu jak to była nowość i zapłaciłem 14k PLN za 3,3kW


A skąd wziąłeś te 5 lat gwarancji???
8 lat daje Sharp.
EXE Solar daje 15 lat gwarancji i tak jak wszyscy 25 lat na sprawność.
Rozbudowywać będę w ciągu najbliższego roku. I nie na 285W, a 10 paneli po  295Watt panel.
Dodatkowo na drugą stronę dachu (czytaj ze zrozumieniem), to nawet jak będą miały inny odcień to nie będzie tego widać.  :cool:

----------


## Marco36

> Etam. Pisałem już wcześniej, że wielkość instalacji gra dużą rolę. Dla instalacji koło 4 kWp koszt 1kWp na Froniusie koło 4700, na Sofarze już 4400. Dla instalacji 5,8kWp Fronius 4200, Sofar 4000 zł. Ceny z dzisiaj. Dużo zależy też od regionu. W moim mieście przy instalacji 6kWp ceny mają od 5500 do 6500. Wcześniej były identyczne ceny, po prostu dostosowali swoje ceny do Columbusa, w końcu to lider (hehe). W dodatku biorą się za to ludzie bez doświadczenia, tylko po szkoleniach (ja bez szkoleń wiem więcej od nich), nauczeni tylko wciskania swojego sprzętu. Dramat. 
> 
> 
> I to wystarczy za komentarz. Trzeba było lepiej szukać.


Szukałem przez kilka miesięcy w promieniu 150 km od miejsca zamieszkania.  :yes: 
Znam kilku elektryków z uprawnieniami SEP i działalnością, ale kto by mi wlazł na dach? Przy tym na forum.muratordom.pl natknąłem się dopiero po tym jak już instalacja była na dachu. I szukałem informacji o pompach ciepła.
Wycenę rozbudowy mam na 12'000zł, sumarycznie 35'100 : 7,5 = daje 4'680 zł/1kWp.
Wcześniej czytałem jakieś inne forum, czy może portal zielonaenergia - to tylko Fronius i Zeversolar były wymieniane z falowników innych nie znam.

Z myślą o PV przepisałem licznik w październiku z taty na siebie, ale już na czas nieokreślony bez gwarancji ceny i na dzień dobry od 1 lutego 2020r. Tauron podniósł mi cenę za prąd o 23% - dokładanie o wysokość VAT. 
Więc nie było na co dalej czekać, montować PV i uciekać od podwyżek prądu. A dotacja z Mój prąd też nie ma gwarancji, że ją przedłużą po wyczerpaniu przeznaczonej na to kwoty. Obiecują, że przedłużą, ale na obietnicach może się skończyć.
Gdy po raz pierwszy zetknąłem się z artykułami o PV jakieś 6-8 lat temu, to było drogo w stosunku do wynagrodzenia z etatu, i nie było pojęcia Prosument. Elektrownie naciągały mikro-producentów na rozliczeniach za prąd.

Kolega ma mieć PV załatwiane przez gminę, podobno jego samego to ma kosztować 3'500 zł za 3,3kW. Tylko gmina ma być właścicielem instalacji przez bodajże 5 lat. I ta informacja skłoniła mnie do ponownego zainteresowania się PV, ale niestety okazało się, że ceny rynkowe są inne niż to co organizuje sąsiednia gmina. Kolega czeka już 3 rok i nadal instalacji na dachu nie ma, tyle trwają organizacje urzędowe.
Ja od chwili wyboru firmy, w ciągu 6 tygodni miałem PV na dachu, samo uruchomienie się przeciągło bo znowu urzędnicy mieli ustawowy czas, który wykorzystali maksymalnie jak się dało.

----------


## mitch

> Szukałem przez kilka miesięcy w promieniu 150 km od miejsca zamieszkania. 
> Znam kilku elektryków z uprawnieniami SEP i działalnością, ale kto by mi wlazł na dach? Przy tym na forum.muratordom.pl natknąłem się dopiero po tym jak już instalacja była na dachu. I szukałem informacji o pompach ciepła.
> Wycenę rozbudowy mam na 12'000zł, sumarycznie 35'100 : 7,5 = daje 4'680 zł/1kWp.
> Wcześniej czytałem jakieś inne forum, czy może portal zielonaenergia - to tylko Fronius i Zeversolar były wymieniane z falowników innych nie znam.


Nadal uważam, ze kiepsko szukałeś. Trudno, mleko się rozlało, jednak trzeba mieć świadomość, że cena zarówno na pierwszą część instalacji była bardzo duża jak i na rozbudowę. Żeby mieć porównanie jak duża, to mogę Ci powiedzieć, że oferta na rozbudowę na SolarEdge z panelami Ja Solar 340W opiewa na 3350 zł/1kWp. Można się spierać, która firma jest lepsza, czy Ja Solar czy Exe (moim zdaniem Ja Solar jest trochę lepsza, ale każdy ma swoje "uważanie"), ale tak czy owak - obiektywnie jest drogo. Oby przynajmniej była instalacja porządnie wykonana.




> Elektrownie naciągały mikro-producentów na rozliczeniach za prąd.


W tej kwestii niewiele się zmieniło, nadal jesteśmy chłopcem do bicia.




> Kolega ma mieć PV załatwiane przez gminę, podobno jego samego to ma kosztować 3'500 zł za 3,3kW. Tylko gmina ma być właścicielem instalacji przez bodajże 5 lat. I ta informacja skłoniła mnie do ponownego zainteresowania się PV, ale niestety okazało się, że ceny rynkowe są inne niż to co organizuje sąsiednia gmina. Kolega czeka już 3 rok i nadal instalacji na dachu nie ma, tyle trwają organizacje urzędowe.


Co do tych programów to mam mieszane uczucia. Cena - miodzio. Warunki - 5 lat własności - w żaden sposób mi to nie przeszkadza, nie rozumiem kompletnie zarzutów w tym kierunku. Problemem często jest właśnie czas realizacji, brak wpływu na montowane komponenty, często niedopasowanie do zapotrzebowania, często brak możliwości montażu wschód-zachód, problemy związane z samymi instalacjami oraz jakość wykonania.




> Ja od chwili wyboru firmy, w ciągu 6 tygodni miałem PV na dachu, samo uruchomienie się przeciągło bo znowu urzędnicy mieli ustawowy czas, który wykorzystali maksymalnie jak się dało.


A z terminami to różnie bywa. Zasadniczo jest dłużej niż krócej, ale zdarza się, że ktoś wypadnie z kolejki i można się zdziwić mając instalację w ciągu tygodnia-dwóch od podpisania umowy. Z ZE jest faktycznie problem, zarówno w Enerdze jak i PGE potrafią (zwłaszcza w ostatnich miesiącach) robić pod górkę.

----------


## Anannke

Witam,
Natrafiłem na ten temat szukając informacji na temat Columbus Energy i postanowiłem podzielić się wrażeniami. 
Wczoraj do mojej rodzicielki przyszedł przedstawiciel CE i namówił ją na zakup instalacji o mocy 2.520 kWp za ponad 18000 zł. Nie oceniam tutaj rozsądku swojej matki i podpisywania takiej umowy bez zastanowienia się ale na jej usprawiedliwienie podam, że według niej przedstawiciel wprowadził ją w błąd mówiąc, że ma 14 dni na odstąpienie od umowy.
Natomiast kiedy wziąłem się za wertowanie umowy natrafiłem na taki zapis:
"Wyrażam zgodę, aby CE przystąpił do wykonania Etapu I jeszcze przed upływem terminu na odstąpienie od Umowy i zarazem przyjmuję do wiadomości i akceptuję, że jeśli CE wykona Etap I w całości przed upływem terminu na odstąpienie, wówczas, na podstawie art 38 pkt 1 ustawy z dnia 30 maja 2014 r. o prawach konsumenta (t.j. Dz. U. 2020, poz 287), utracę prawo do odstąpienia od umowy. Jeżeli pomimo powyższego, po wykonaniu przez CE Etapu I w całości przed upływem terminu na odstąpienie, wyrażę wolę odstąpienia od umowy, to będę zobowiązany do zapłaty CE wynagrodzenia za wykonanie Etapu I w łącznej wysokości brutto 3900 (słownie: trzy tysiące dziwięćset) zł, w tym VAT w wysokości 23%."

Przy czym etap I to według nich:
Usługa projektowa:
- audyt instalacji fotowoltaicznej (AUDYT)
- projekt koncepcyjny instalacji fotowoltaicznej (PROJEKT KONCEPCYJNY), z uwzględnieniem ochrony przeciwpożarowej
- projekt dokumentacji zgłoszenia Instalacji fotowoltaicznej (ZM)
- wstępny wniosek o dotację z rządowego Programu Priorytowego Mój Prąd (MP) - w okresie naboru.

Po czym wysłali 1 maila z kilkoma dokumentami w tym projekt, który wygląda jak wypełniony szablon i nie zawiera żadnych pomiarów ani nawet zdjęcia garażu wykonanego podczas "audytu", na którym to garażu miałaby być zamontowana instalacja.

Po lekturze tego wątku wygląda na to, że cena instalacji jest mocno zawyżona, a i samo pozbawienie możliwości odstąpienia od umowy jest też podejrzane.
Czy ktoś z Was miał podobną sytuację i udało mu się wypowiedzieć umowę bez płacenia za "Etap I"? Sam wstępny projekt z wyceną moim zdaniem powinien być wysłany jako propozycja przez zawarciem umowy, a nie jako usługa warta prawie 4 tysiące.

Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## marcinbbb

2,5kW za 18000 PLN... JPLe za te pieniądze by miała 5kWp  :smile: 
Samo gęste i kwintesencja CE dodając do tego ich opłaty za serwis i ubezpieczenie to wyjdzie po 10 latach jakieś 26000PLN/2,5kWp

----------


## tobiasz86

Umowa zawarta po za lokalem sprzedawcy- czas na wypowiedzenie 14 dni- no chyba że przedstawiciel nie poinformował o prawie do odstąpienia to wtedy czas wydłuża się do 12mcy. W mojej niekompetentnej ocenie jest to do rozwiązania bez kosztów.
Poniżej jeden z punktów po którym nie przysługuje prawo do rozwiązania umowy. 

_1) o świadczenie usług, jeżeli przedsiębiorca wykonał w pełni usługę za wyraźną zgodą konsumenta, który został poinformowany przed rozpoczęciem świadczenia, że po spełnieniu świadczenia przez przedsiębiorcę utraci prawo odstąpienia od umowy (np. instalacja internetu przewodowego w domu konsumenta);_

Ale czy usługa jest w pełni wykonana? Wg mnie nie. Są jeszcze inne przyczyny po których nie można odstąpić od umowy ale nijak wpisują się do ww sytuacji.

----------


## frezer1980

Witam. To mój pierwszy post na forum. Niestety mam ten sam problem. Podpisałem taką samą umowę, przy czym wpłaciłem 5tys. pln zaliczki za instalację 4kW - 27000 zł z gwarancją totalną na wszystko, a po przeczytaniu warunków gwarancji jest z niej wiele wyłączeń, czyli nie chroni od niczego, typu przepięcia, grad... itd.
Jak od tego dziadostwa odstąpić nie tracąc zawartych w umowie 3900 zł za pierwszy etap? Pomocy. Ludzie to jest XXI wiek.

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam. To mój pierwszy post na forum. Niestety mam ten sam problem. Podpisałem taką samą umowę, przy czym wpłaciłem 5tys. pln zaliczki za instalację 4kW - 27000 zł z gwarancją totalną na wszystko, a po przeczytaniu warunków gwarancji jest z niej wiele wyłączeń, czyli nie chroni od niczego, typu przepięcia, grad... itd.
> Jak od tego dziadostwa odstąpić nie tracąc zawartych w umowie 3900 zł za pierwszy etap? Pomocy. Ludzie to jest XXI wiek.


Od gradu czy przepięcia to są ubezpieczenia, jak niby wypadki losowe miały by podlegać pod gwarancję?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Witam. To mój pierwszy post na forum. Niestety mam ten sam problem. Podpisałem taką samą umowę, przy czym wpłaciłem 5tys. pln zaliczki za instalację 4kW - 27000 zł z gwarancją totalną na wszystko, a po przeczytaniu warunków gwarancji jest z niej wiele wyłączeń, czyli nie chroni od niczego, typu przepięcia, grad... itd.
> Jak od tego dziadostwa odstąpić nie tracąc zawartych w umowie 3900 zł za pierwszy etap? Pomocy. Ludzie to jest XXI wiek.


Trzeba się cofnąć do szkoły podstawowej tam uczą samodzielnego myślenia, oraz podejmowania przemyślanych decyzji.

----------


## Anannke

> Witam. To mój pierwszy post na forum. Niestety mam ten sam problem. Podpisałem taką samą umowę, przy czym wpłaciłem 5tys. pln zaliczki za instalację 4kW - 27000 zł z gwarancją totalną na wszystko, a po przeczytaniu warunków gwarancji jest z niej wiele wyłączeń, czyli nie chroni od niczego, typu przepięcia, grad... itd.
> Jak od tego dziadostwa odstąpić nie tracąc zawartych w umowie 3900 zł za pierwszy etap? Pomocy. Ludzie to jest XXI wiek.


W moim przypadku miałem szczęście bo moja mama nic im nie zapłaciła i wysłaliśmy wypowiedzenie listem poleconym do siedziby CE. Na razie czekamy co dalej.
W międzyczasie napisałem do Konsumenckiego Centrum E-porad ([email protected]) i tam uzyskałem informację, żeby jak najszybciej skorzystać z pomocy powiatowego lub miejskiego rzecznika konsumentów:
Dane teleadresowe dostępne są na stronie internetowej https://www.uokik.gov.pl/rzecznicy.php oraz https://www.uokik.gov.pl/pomoc.php

_Rzecznicy konsumentów działają w powiatach i miastach na prawach powiatu. Zgodnie z art. 42 ust. 1 ustawy z dnia 16 lutego 2007 r. o ochronie konkurencji i konsumentów (Dz. U. z 2019 r., poz. 369), do zadań rzeczników należy, m.in.:
1. zapewnienie bezpłatnego poradnictwa konsumenckiego (np. poprzez odpowiedzi na listy, e-maile, telefony, rozmowy podczas indywidualnych wizyt),
2. udzielanie informacji prawnej w zakresie ochrony prawa konsumentów,
3. występowanie z interwencjami do przedsiębiorców (głównie sprzedawców, usługodawców, dostawców mediów) w sprawach ochrony praw i interesów konsumentów._ 

Dodatkowo według opinii pani, która mi odpisała:
_"Warto zauważyć, że poprzednie postanowienie, które znajdowało się w starych umowach, stanowiło obejście prawa, a obecnie zmienione również budzi moje znaczne wątpliwości, albowiem nie jestem w stanie uwierzyć, że etap I został już zrealizowany przez przedsiębiorcę za taką znaczną kwotę."_

W Twoim przypadku będziesz musiał wyszarpać im zaliczkę więc radzę skonsultować się najpierw za free z rzecznikiem, a później ewentualnie z prawnikiem.
Gdybym miał wybierać to wolę zapłacić prawnikowi i poużerać się w sądzie niż dać CE nieuczciwe zarobić.

----------


## RokRok

Jak na tak dużą firmę to Columbus ma bardzo mało opinii. Dogrzebałem się do tych z Google i wyglądają tak:

----------


## SuchyX

U mnie Columbus za 8.25 chciał dobre 45 tyś brutto w Listopadzie 2019 roku. Po pierwszej rozmowie przedstawiciela podziękowałem przedstawicielowi w wieku ok 25lat  :smile:  za ofertę. 8.25 założyłem za 35 brutto na falowniku SolarEdge SEK7 dwie różne połacie dachu + trochę cienia casami i panele Longi 330W. Dla mnie ta firma to jedno wielkie dno cena z dupy i gwarancja to samo z dupy. Nawet nie chcieli dać warunków umowy do przeczytania przed podpisaniem. Tego samego dnia co przedstawiał ofertę to chciał tego samego dnia podpisać umowę. Nie polecam i przestrzegam przed tą firmą.

----------


## OZEKing

I jak tam firma, w której zamontowałeś tańsze o parę tysi panele jeszcze istnieje czy jednak padła i nikt ci gwarancji nie dotrzyma? Fotowoltaike kupuje się na kilkadziesiąt lat a nie na rok. Ile masz gwarancji na falownik? Nie jest to czasem gwarancja producenta? Czyli jak ci się zepsuje to sobie wyślesz do Chin?

----------


## swierol

> I jak tam firma, w której zamontowałeś tańsze o parę tysi panele jeszcze istnieje czy jednak padła i nikt ci gwarancji nie dotrzyma? Fotowoltaike kupuje się na kilkadziesiąt lat a nie na rok. Ile masz gwarancji na falownik? Nie jest to czasem gwarancja producenta? Czyli jak ci się zepsuje to sobie wyślesz do Chin?


Nikt kto poważnie myśli o takiej inwestycji nie zamontuje tego u Pana Mietka okoliczne złotej rączki. Oferty firm typu Columbus czy revolt Energy są z kosmosu. Są firmy poważne, istniejące kilkanaście lat na rynku, które dbają o swoje instalacje i proponuję konkurencyjne ceny więc jest w czym wybierać.

----------

